# Home Based, Part Time or Evening weekend based job/business ideas?



## Westerncanada (Nov 11, 2013)

Hi CMF, 

I had a great thread awhile back about part time work or a 'side job' which led me to signing up for my referee course and doing something i really enjoy in my spare time.. that said, I was wondering if any of you had a solid home based type business idea that was working from home? I am definitely not limited to doing it online and open to any suggestions, just wondering you guys had any resource or comments to point me in the right direction for a Home Office Type setup?

Thank you ,

WC


----------



## 30seconds (Jan 11, 2014)

Website/blog on anything if you can write/know enough about. Or if you come up with a good idea. Take wimp.com. it just takes the most played videos from YouTube and puts it on random. Genious

T-shirt making. Concerts (dont get caught) or come up with your own brand or advertise custom shirts on facebook. Seems like a good idea and I know a few people have bought them because it relates to their name or job. 

Making apps.

Really depends on your skills. Met a fellow who does pictures of animals on the side and does extremely well. Or police officers who run landscape companies due to their schedules.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

Learning how to invest better, or trade options, something like that would be the easiest and best to learn.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

I'd agree with learning to invest.

Any job you get is limited by you, and the number of hours in a day.

Investments can work for you 24/7.

In fact, I'm trying to teach my kids how to invest early so that they never *have* to get a job if they don't want to. I fully expect them to get a job and work, but not being bound by the golden handcuffs would be quite the emancipation.


----------



## Westerncanada (Nov 11, 2013)

I appreciate the comments.. I am very much still learning about investments bt do have a significant chunk of cash in the market now. 

Can you point me in the best direction to learn ? Books? Audio tapes? Courses? Im willing to put in work and time to learn..


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

i don't know if you need to be a tdw customer but they have seminars on options and trading software (their own)
they offered a covered call seminar last month
they have an option seminar in august, i don't know if it is just covered calls or options in general
all are free
http://www.tdwaterhouse.ca/products...ting/investor-education/upcoming-seminars.jsp


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

What's your are of interest?

Stocks and bonds
ETFs
Real estate?

Are you a buy and hold
A trader
A couch potato

Good place to start is the money sense magazine. There are books on strategy, there are books on psychology, there are books on how the system works, there are books on how individual companies work.

I suggest you start with a company you know and understand. Investing in things you don't know is dangerous. Learn about the company, figure out if it looks okay...if you can't understand something about it, and it seems weird, try a different one.

I prefer to understand psychology, history and companies for my investing. There are lots of other strategies out there Ben Graham's book is a good place to start...in a way it's the basis of many strategies.


----------



## Westerncanada (Nov 11, 2013)

Just a Guy said:


> What's your are of interest?
> 
> Stocks and bonds
> ETFs
> ...


What's your are of interest?

Stocks and bonds
ETFs
Real estate?

Are you a buy and hold
A trader
A couch potato

I am definitely not a trader... however I do like really understanding a company before I invest in it, but would have a couch potato timeline in that I have 30-35 years and dont need or dont plan on taking anything out before then. I do enjoy moneysense a great deal.. 

Also, I am a TDW customer so I will definitely look into their seminars. 

My biggest goal is to build a comfortable portfolio that pays dividends and will grow over time with regular contributions. I want long term plays primarily..


----------



## Mindy (Aug 6, 2014)

I am with Rodan+Fields, the dermatologists who created ProActiv solutions. They have a new adult skin care line that is launching this week in Canada. It's ground floor and has a huge at home business income potential. You can PM if you want some more info


----------



## joncnca (Jul 12, 2009)

I think people probably underestimate the difficulty and over estimate the reward of blogging or running a website. The number of people do actually do it well and make money is relatively low compared to the number of people doing it. It's also a lot of work, make no mistake, if you want it to succeed. 

Reminds me of people who audition for singing reality shows, so many people do it because you don't need to have learned to play an instrument, so low barrier to entry, but hugely competitive. 

Furthermore, blogging doesn't make money. Advertising and getting people to find your site and seeing those ads makes money. There is so much information in the Internet, better make your blog unique... Big challenge. 

My point is, people like to suggest blogging to others looking for a side job, as if it's like a magical money tree. Don't be fooled. It's not impossible, but I would think the success rate is fairly low and you had better take it seriously


----------



## Westerncanada (Nov 11, 2013)

joncnca said:


> I think people probably underestimate the difficulty and over estimate the reward of blogging or running a website. The number of people do actually do it well and make money is relatively low compared to the number of people doing it. It's also a lot of work, make no mistake, if you want it to succeed.
> 
> Reminds me of people who audition for singing reality shows, so many people do it because you don't need to have learned to play an instrument, so low barrier to entry, but hugely competitive.
> 
> ...




This is a very valid point.. ideally I am looking for something that will pay out sooner then later. I feel with the position the market is going, I want to pull back my time/energy/effort in investing and stick to Just a basic Couch potato game plan moving forward primarily with TD E-series.. and i'd like to move my focus to more side jobs/alternate forms of income so I can be as heavily prepared as possible for the next big 'buy' opportunity whether that is a result of a market correction or even a real estate correction that will present some great options.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

Just a Guy said:


> I'd agree with learning to invest.
> 
> Any job you get is limited by you, and the number of hours in a day.
> 
> ...


I am planning to do the same about teaching the kids investing, however, how does one get money to invest if they never have a job? 

We try to teach are kids that there are many ways to make money, but if have to admit it is a tough balance so that doesn't become their only focus in life.


Back to the OP: my spouse and I do consulting on the side, it's not really home based, but more outside my regular work day. The intent will be in a few years I will hire others to do the consulting and take a cut. I can do that because I get more offered for consulting than I can handle, but will only hire someone who performs at my expectations.

Also, we do a lot of online ensuing and selling. Less now, but we used to buy many things wholesale or in bulk and resell it. It can take a lot of time, and you have to find the right product.


----------



## Butters (Apr 20, 2012)

Print out some flyers, deliver them to 1000 houses nearby

offer to rake leaves 1 yard for $20 can consider doing these flyers in the next month

offer snow removal for $80 a month deliver after halloween

spring clean up is huge

cutting grass
_could work year round_

what you are looking for is about 5 seniors who have the money to pay you, that live nearby
this would also be a good way to show your kids how to work!

I live out of province, but my mom just paid some guy to cut down some shrubs


other side jobs are just hobbies you're interested in... i've seen a few bike techs at farmers markets, ppl always selling beef jerky

maybe you like guitar you could teach that

could go out fishing for your own supper,
pick some apples, many people with apples on their trees are too lazy, just go ask, or leave a note

cut down on spending money at the supermarket!





I think what you said is the best for anyone under 40
our paycheque is the biggest addition to our net worth, so instead of spending time reading the markets, go with the TD e-series and make cash with your time!


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

"My point is, people like to suggest blogging to others looking for a side job, as if it's like a magical money tree. Don't be fooled."

I can tell you from personal experience, this is not a get-rich-profession  More entertainment than money, but that's OK with me. It's a hobby.


----------



## alingva (Aug 17, 2013)

some ideas are here


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm a freelance voice-over artist. Depending on the gig I can make $50-100 per hour, sitting at home in my studio recording scripts for corporate web commercials and other related stuff. This is me (starts at 1:15):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tbTMBlSNjoI

I also teach photography occasionally.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

indexxx said:


> I'm a freelance voice-over artist. Depending on the gig I can make $50-100 per hour, sitting at home in my studio recording scripts for corporate web commercials and other related stuff. This is me (starts at 1:15):
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tbTMBlSNjoI


Very mellifluous.....and you sound quite young. :encouragement:


----------



## john williams (Sep 12, 2014)

Create a blog and write articles and post on it. Only write unique content, then get google ads and earn money simply by writing unique content.


Westerncanada said:


> Hi CMF,
> 
> I had a great thread awhile back about part time work or a 'side job' which led me to signing up for my referee course and doing something i really enjoy in my spare time.. that said, I was wondering if any of you had a solid home based type business idea that was working from home? I am definitely not limited to doing it online and open to any suggestions, just wondering you guys had any resource or comments to point me in the right direction for a Home Office Type setup?
> 
> ...


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

Cheers! It's a pretty easy gig once you get going and have demos to send out. I landed a gig a couple of years ago as an English language instructor on a smartphone app (Supiki)- it's marketed in Asia and South America. I have morbid visions of backpacking through Honduras or something and hearing people speaking with my inflection everywhere...


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

indexxx said:


> I have morbid visions of backpacking through Honduras or something and hearing people speaking with my inflection everywhere...


:biggrin: A friend in Saudi, Jamaican born, taught ESL.......I always laughed at the idea of young Saudis saying "Yea mon".


----------

